# Where to see an Inland Taipan in the southeast



## UserNameRequired (9 mo ago)

Hello 

My 4 year old daughter is obsessed with reptiles and snakes. We feed her passion with regular visits to London Zoo and Paradise Wildlife Park. However, neither of them has her favourite species - the Inland Taipan. Is there anywhere in the south east of England where we can see one? Or perhaps (and I know this is a very, very long shot) an enthusiast on here with an Inland Taipan in their private collection, who would be happy to host an excited 4 year old for half an hour?

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

UserNameRequired said:


> an enthusiast on here with an Inland Taipan in their private collection,
> an excited 4 year old for half an hour?


The two would not go together !!!

Have you contacted London Zoo.... I would have thought that they would be the most likely place to have one


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

On Wikipedia it says London Zoo has the Inland Taipan as Malc said the most likely place you'd find one is there, I doubt any private collectors have this species in there collection.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

ThatCornSnakeGuy said:


> On Wikipedia it says London Zoo has the Inland Taipan as Malc said the most likely place you'd find one is there, I doubt any private collectors have this species in there collection.


Theres a good chance that they have one or more off show.
In my experience they are always happy to show you round the off display animals if you ask in advance.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

ian14 said:


> Theres a good chance that they have one or more off show.
> In my experience they are always happy to show you round the off display animals if you ask in advance.


That's what I was thinking, Now that Covid has settled down I'm sure they would be more than happy to show what they have off display.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

London zoo no longer maintain Inland taipan. Their animals left in September 2021 and went to a zoo in Austria.

London zoo reptile house is closing, a lot of their animals are moving on, particularly the venomous I believe. They are building a new reptile house in the near future.

No UK zoos keep any taipans of any species. I know of a UK private keeper of Taipan, I believe he keeps coastal.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I just remembered, there's also a shop near Northampton called House of Venom. The owner there used to keep Taipan. Unsure if he still does, and can't remember what species. If he still has them, they might be on display in his shop? Worth an ask.









House of Venom Reptiles | Snakes | Bearded Dragons | Geckos | Tortoises


At House of Venom Reptiles, we provide hands-on knowledge about a variety of reptiles from snakes, bearded dragons, geckos, tortoises and much more.




houseofvenom.co.uk


----------



## MHopkins (Jun 22, 2021)

We visited last June and the inland taipan was on display, not that you could see much of it, such is the way of snakes I suppose.
Where did you hear they were closing the reptile house? Google gave no leads for me, sad news if they do


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

MHopkins said:


> We visited last June and the inland taipan was on display, not that you could see much of it, such is the way of snakes I suppose.
> Where did you hear they were closing the reptile house? Google gave no leads for me, sad news if they do


They are closing the current one and building a new one, the old one is deemed too old and has many issues. It is however listed so will not be knocked down. 

I heard from a few people I know who work in UK and European zoos, some of whom are taking ZSLs unwanted livestock.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

Most people who talk about having come across an Inland Taipan also seem to mention visiting their local hospital. Try there?


----------



## UserNameRequired (9 mo ago)

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions.

I can confirm that ZSL no longer keep Taipans - it was the first place I checked. Too expensive to keep, apparently.


----------

